

Hacker with terminal illness seeks to opt out of death - lsparrish
http://aaronwinborn.com/blogs/aaron/open-source-software-developer-terminal-illness-hopes-opt-out-death

======
crazydiamond
Reddit has a thread by Bill Gates (thisisbillgates). Why not write him, he is
a humanitarian who will surely help you.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme/im_bill_gates_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/)

------
fmitchell0
God speed aaron.

